# second hatch in Northern Ontario



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello,

I heard an outfitter talking about a second hatch this year for the ruffies. When I was out on monday I saw a small ruffie mabye 2-3 months old, no tail feathers to speak of, about the size of a quail. Has anyone else seen much younger birds this year? Or is this a local luxury?

Thanks,

James


----------

